# GTO squeaking issue



## Samzcool (Sep 12, 2007)

I purchased a brand new 2006 silver GTO on 08/02/07. The following next few days I've isolated a squeaking noise in the passenger rear of the vehicle. The noise happens on certain bumps in the road and uneven pavement. Living in southern california with the roads and freeways I drive on this was a consistent irritation. More importantly if you purchase a brand new vehicle there should be no squeaks, rattles, or unusual noises! 

I've taken it to the dealer 3 times thus far while it has its brand new warranty and here are the results:

Visit #1: Squeaking noise diagnosed in the rear passenger area of car. Dealer ordered shock absorber, installed it, and said problem fixed. Drove it off the lot and the squeaking noise is still there :confused

Visit #2: After a week or so returned it back to the dealer and said squeaking still there. Dealer tightens brackets on fuel tank and utilizes teflon(?) and said problem fixed. Drove it off the lot and the squeaking noise is still there :willy: 

Visit #3: After another week or so I returned it back to the dealer and said 'I'll keep bringing this thing back until you have eliminated the noise'. This current visit the dealer ordered another shock absorber(I guess theres two shock absorbers per tire?) and will install it tomorrow. I will let you know the results

Would this qualify as a lemon law possibly if the dealer can't fix this? I dont want them doing any major repairs such as disassembling the car or anything but I mean it does make a significant squeaking noise over bumps and uneven pavement. I've had a passenger that sat in the rear once and said 'what is up with that noise? do you have something loose in the rear trunk area?' I also removed the spare tire and all of the jack compenents. Noise was still there. We'll see if the problem gets fixed


----------



## Monaro6MT (Jul 17, 2007)

If that doesn't resolve the squeaking noise, tell the dealership to either check the rear strut mounts...a friends GTO had the same problem where he could feel every bump in the road...replaced the strut mounts and the problem was solved...Good luck and let us know what it turns out to be!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*In PA the lemon law to the best of my knowledge is a safety issue that after trying 3 times to correct the problem you may get a reprieve. Every state is different. I don't think a squeaking noise would qualify unless it is a proven safety defect they know where it is coming from that has not been corrected. Seems to me they are taking shots in the dark hoping they fix the problem. Have they looked at the springs at all? Is the spare tire and jack secured tight? *


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

Some people have stated they have had this problem after braking and it was coming from the rear. One guy reported they replaced the pads and no more squeling. They used service bulliten P101883 for a free replacement. Part # used was 92210619. Not being able to hear it myself and when it occurs, I'm just throwing you something to take back to them because it sounds like they are clueless if replacing the same shock again....


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

Hey Sam,
Let's see if we can pin this down a little bit more.
Let's start with the sound itself.
Can you describe the "squeak?" Is it metallic sounding as if metal on metal contact is being made? Or, does it sound more like rubber or plastic?

How about location? Have you been able to localize the squeak as to whether it is inside or out? I know you said in the rear passenger side, but if it sounds more like plastic or rubber it might narrow down the choices a bit.

Maybe you can have a friend ride in back while you drive and see if they can localize it for you. Or, you could ride in back while a friend drives (I know, who lets anyone else drive their GTO?)

Hope this is helpful. You never know, it might be something as simple as a piece of misaligned weatherstip, interior panel not snapped in quite right.

i hope you find the source of the problem. I would hate to see this keep you from enjoyiing a great car.

Russ


----------



## GoatU (Jul 24, 2007)

As I recall, I had seen a mention of the 2006 Pontiac GTOs leaving the factory with thin viscosity shock oils. The build date was February 2006, but I have not been able to locate the thread anywhere. If anyone knows where to look for this information please post here! I understand that it was not a recall campaign and my car is affected by this problem on the left front shock. My dealer is not having anything to do with this discussion unless I can show him some reference...


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

it is likely a control arm bushing. there is an inner and outer on each side. they're a PITA to replace but if you put in some Noltec, Super Pro or Pedders i'd bet it goes away


----------



## ELP_JC (Jan 9, 2007)

I also have squeaking since day 1, but on the front left side. And only on certain bumps. Can only be heard with the window down, but it shouldn't be there. Nothing seems loose, so it has to be something in the strut assembly. Good luck.
JC


----------

